# limping problem



## donut (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Everyone!

I have a 3 year old chihuahua boy and he has been limping on his right rear leg now and then on his walks. He's fine when he jumps around inside the house, other than the occasional limp...

Looks kind of like he has something stuck between his toes that's hurting him but when i made a thorough check I couldn't find anything

Please help!

Thanks!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I wonder if he could have luxating patella. I would have him checked out by the vet. Here is a article in it.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-articles/2738-luxating-patella-information.html


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with Kay. Skipping or limping on a rear leg is almost always a luxating patella. Off to the vet you go. Please keep us posted.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I agree with Kay. Skipping or limping on a rear leg is almost always a luxating patella. Off to the vet you go. Please keep us posted.


I agree...my 2 1/2 yr old boy Jasper showed signs of a luxating patella in his right rear leg last fall similar to the way yours has.. No surgery but some meds helped him a lot then a regiment of glucosomin and chrodrotin from there forward to help his joints.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Definitely get it checked out as if it is LP and you don't do anythig it could get worse, if its not LP at least the vet will be able to help find the cause.


----------

